# Flat Fall Jig Info



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

First off, we want to thank all the 2COOLFISHING members who have purchased the new flat fall jigs thru Striker Tackle. This is Striker Tackle's 2nd year offering offshore lures at affordable cost without sacrificing durability. We have grown from offering single set of vertical jigs to offering multiple lures and have already made the move on new jigs by request of our customers.
Concerning the flat fall jigs; we have had multiple reports of fisherman landing MAHI MAHI, Wahoo, YFT, AJ'S, Red Snapper, Grouper and BFT this past weekend and are confident that the reports will continue but we have noticed a bit of confusion on rigging/fishing the new jigs as well as multiple threads on various websites with all sorts of crazy ways to rig these jigs.

These jigs were designed to stay in the strike zone longer while still producing great action that you expect in a vertical speed jig. As we all are finding out, the best part is the jig does most of the work instead of the fisherman. Below are links to videos illustrating the technique to fishing these jigs. Most importantly is rigging; no matter if you make a short leader out of mono/flourcarbon with crimps or tie your line directly, the line should be tied to the jigs main wire at the top of the jig.We have included picture of where to tie your line on the jig.

We now offer 3 different sizes of these jigs to work different areas of the water column depending on where the fish are holding in the water column. A good rule of thumb is 1 gram per foot. Example if you are marking Tuna between 90ft-110ft. You would use 100 gram jig.

I encourage everyone to watch these two youtube videos on Flat Fall Jigs. They are very informative. These videos are for educational purposes only.











TO PURCHASE OR VIEW THESE JIGS PLEASE VISIT WWW.STRIKERTACKLE.COM

I am sure once fisherman from this area give these jigs a try they will experience the same success we have had in Venice. If anyone has more information or experience with these jigs please add it to this thread.!!!!!!!!!

Any questions, comments or concerns!! Please let us know.

Tight Lines

Striker Tackle


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

I want to let everyone know we have a new shipment of 170 gm flat falls arriving early next week. The new set will feature 2 new colors. I will post pictures on this thread when they arrive. Please visit www.strikertackle.com


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Here is our new set of Flat Fall jigs 170's. The 2 biggest changes were we added 2 new colors and only 2 of them glow in the dark. The reason we switched colors is because the new colors were working better. The reason we took off the glow in the dark paint off 3 of the jigs was due to customers request. We are trying to make the jig set more versatile and some fisherman did not feel they need every jig to glow in the dark. The new jigs work just as good as the glow in the dark bottoms especially the new silver one. My new favorite color.

However we will keep the glow in the dark bottoms on our 250 Flat Falls because those are fished in much deeper water.

Please visit www.strikertackle.com


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We just got our new shipment of 250's with the new colors in stock. We also have the shorter assist hooks on the jigs to prevent the assist hooks from catching the main line. I have included a photo of a side by side comparison between the old and new assist hooks. We will be shorting the hooks on our next shipment of 170's and 100 gram flat fall jigs. I will update when those jigs (170's and 100's) become available with the new shorter assist hooks.


----------

